# Best Broadband for 250 rs/month



## adi007 (Feb 2, 2008)

Yepeee......
Strange things are happening to me...earlier my parents refused to have dailup now they are saying i can have broadband....

monthly budget: 250 rs


Now comes the selection..i have no idea which service and package will suit best..
My Dad suggests BSNL home plan for 250rs/month ..i think it offers me 1GB..no nighttime free..Is it wise to select it...?

We have BSNL landline..
Please suggest a solution for this..note however that the installation cost should not be very high..I have heard that BSNL is offering unlimited internet for rs 250..is it true..?

And please i need to select the Broadband within 2 days ..otherwise my parents might 
change  their mind..


----------



## nvidia (Feb 2, 2008)

Home 250 offers *1 GB* limit and *NOT* 2 GB.
If you want to download a lot, then this plan is not for you.
There is no Night Unlimited in 250 plan. Go for Home 500 if you want night unlimited and 2.5GB bandwidth. If you want unlimited then Home UL 900 is good


----------



## adi007 (Feb 2, 2008)

^^Ok.. ar u sure..coz BSNL has just changed their limits...
and no to 500rs plan ..250rs/month not more than that..


----------



## nvidia (Feb 2, 2008)

AFAIK, they havent changed anything..
*www.bsnl.co.in/service/dataone_tariff.htm#start


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 2, 2008)

Rs 250 BB sucks. You can use it for fast browsing of digit forum and your email. No downloading attachments or even viewing images (as in photos, wallpaper, etc.) What you should understand is that your upstream bandwidth is also metered. Try hard to lobby for for the Home 500 plan. Try explaining it in financial terms, I will download so many GB a month, and it will cost so much, but if you take the Home 500 plan, I will leave everything for night download....something on those lines. Else I think you are better off WITHOUT an internet connection.


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 2, 2008)

before drooling over the BSNL BB, check whether ADSL is available in ur area


----------



## adi007 (Feb 2, 2008)

ADSLexplain..how much it costs me..?


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 2, 2008)

^ it wont costs u anything 

ADSL is cable line which is used for BroadBand Connections. BSNL has very less ADSL coverage in rural places. So.......


----------



## adi007 (Feb 2, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> ^ it wont costs u anything
> 
> ADSL is cable line which is used for BroadBand Connections. BSNL has very less ADSL coverage in rural places. So.......


 i thought it was some net service .. i am such a n00b... and BTW i live in HASSAN city and many of my freinds have internet connection in their home(they have 250 rs BB) so no problem of ADSL..


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Feb 2, 2008)

500C is best plan.... if ur phone calss per month will b less than 200/month...!

bcoz... extra 50Rs. will give u 500MB + night unlimited... ooops sorry early morning unlimited..


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 2, 2008)

for rs.250, go for Airtel.

my cousin in chennai uses it.

Rs. 250 + 100 (for night unlimited).

so for 350/- a month you get *9pm to 8am* free internet, steady speed (30KBps) & superb Customer Support & a NEAT work (installing the phone cables...).

& for the Airtel phone, you've to pay monthly rent of Rs.25 + call charges.

so if you dont make calls from that phone, your monthly bill should be Rs.375 + taxes + extra bandwidth used.

but "day" usage is limited to 400MB/month.


----------



## casual_gamer (Feb 2, 2008)

Go for 500C, it has a 1.5gb limit and night unlimited(2 to 8 ), it will cost you 500Rs per month and you will also get 175 free calls.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 2, 2008)

^hmm..airtel/sify/hathway/iqara etc does not offer service in tire-II/III cities  although there are lot of prospective subscribers 

BTW,@adi:your choice ends with dataone H250.also make sure whether someone provides cable internet in haassan(Asianet dataline-is it there in K'taka ?)


----------



## max_demon (Feb 2, 2008)

According to me the H250 is the Expencivest plan in BSNL , i got more than 2k bills in that plan . in plan 900 , it is just steady


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Feb 2, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^hmm..airtel/sify/hathway/*iqara* etc does not offer service in tire-II/III cities  although there are lot of prospective subscribers
> 
> BTW,@adi:your choice ends with dataone H250.also make sure whether someone provides cable internet in haassan(Asianet dataline-is it there in K'taka ?)



no iqara... it has now become YouTele Broadband [LINK]


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 2, 2008)

I heard that some cable walas provide unlimited broadband style(in technical specs) and dialup pain(in speed) internet for Around Rs. 250-300 per month, at 32kbps, 56kbps, 64kbps, etc. try one of those if all you want to do is to browse. For the remaining big time downloading, take the help of a friend with BSNL500, the best download scheme(more downloads than even Home UL900). I myself have ended up becoming the download box for many friends, who return favours in the form of games, free lunch, etc.


----------



## paid (Feb 2, 2008)

You can explain them that Rs.250 for broadband and Rs.180 for telephone makes Rs.430 with only 50 free calls. Whereas in Home 500c plan you have to pay Rs.500 with 1.5GB with Night Unlimited & 175 calls free.

I am sure for only Rs.70 extra he will opt for this plan


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 2, 2008)

^That's a nice way of putting it


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Feb 2, 2008)

What will b ur no. of Monthly calls...

If it isless than 200.... 500C is the very very very best one to chooose!~!


----------



## adi007 (Feb 3, 2008)

our monthly bill of telephone is around 300-400..
home500c looks like a nice plan....let's see what my dad says..

Now, i have decided not to download anything...in such case is 250 BB plan suitable?..i mean for just browsing,chatting...etc.

And BTW i have heard that the upload speed of every BSNL Broadband is way too low..around 5 or 6 KBps.. is it true..i also experienced it when i tried to upload a file in intrenet cafe; in cafe, download speed is around 250 kbps but the upload speed is just 5 kbps...


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 3, 2008)

adi007 said:


> our monthly bill of telephone is around 300-400..
> home500c looks like a nice plan....let's see what my dad says..
> 
> Now, i have decided not to download anything...in such case is 250 BB plan suitable?..i mean for just browsing,chatting...etc.
> ...


in dataone, both d/l & upload are charged 

& you cant avoid d/ling 

get h500  plan. or look at h500 "combo" plans

www.bsnl.co.in/service/dataone_tariff.htm#combo home



for other plans == www.bsnl.co.in/service/dataone_tariff.htm


& dont rent the modem, buy it.


----------



## adi007 (Feb 3, 2008)

BTW what about reliance..i have seen their ad in TV regarding some USB device via which we can access net..
and how much time will take to have Dataone net connection after we apply for it..i already have BSNL telephone ..


----------



## casual_gamer (Feb 3, 2008)

just go for 500C plan. i got the connection in one week after i applied.


----------

